# WA Raw feeders



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Llama and chunk beef is up in the database, don't miss out!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

*sigh* Utah Valley has nothing neat. 
I want a freakin' co-op! I have a few people that would love to do a huge bulk order, and no one to order from. 



Erhh... at least we just got a Winco grocery store, I hear they're cheap. Maybe I'll go check it out today. Kind of sad to leave my Food4Less behind in Vegas, I doubt I'll find lamb breast for $1.50 anywhere else.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

WinCo is awesome!! I recently bought whole chicken fryers for 18 cents/pound!!! Soooo.... I finally beat your 23 cent/lb turkeys!!! Boo ya! :biggrin: Unfortunately for me, I still think you pay less total than I do, so it's not THAT much of a victory. Arrghh! I gotta just pull the trigger and join the co-op! I don't even know why I haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> WinCo is awesome!! I recently bought whole chicken fryers for 18 cents/pound!!! Soooo.... I finally beat your 23 cent/lb turkeys!!! Boo ya! :biggrin: Unfortunately for me, I still think you pay less total than I do, so it's not THAT much of a victory. Arrghh! I gotta just pull the trigger and join the co-op! I don't even know why I haven't gotten around to it yet!


Our winco absolutely and entirely sucks. It's not even that cheap. Every single meat was more expensive than what I pay at Wal Mart and food4less. By far. I went there today hopeful, and was totally let down. 

Oh man, $.18/lb I would have bought them all. ALL of them.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I bought a ton. But it was actually pretty competitive trying to get them! People were gettin' crazy! 

The sucky thing is that I think they were only that cheap because the store had just opened. So I don't think there will be a repeat of that price anytime soon. 

But I've had pretty good luck finding cheap meat on a regular basis there. Hopefully your store will get some good sales soon.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I had some seriously good luck on cheap meat in vegas. Now that I'm back in Utah, it's going to take some time to re-learn the hot spots for meat. We're stalking up on the whole bass for $.89 and the lamb breast $1.50 and hoping that we can find good sources before too long here!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright. I've stoped procrastinating and joined the co-op!!! Well, not officially. I'm still awaiting approval. But... yay!!

Now I have a frickin' yahoo! e-mail address to add to my collection.  Oh well. I'm sure it'll be totally worth it! 

Thanks for pushing me over the edge, Leo!

Richelle


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you, just make sure get in on the llama for $2.00 lb great buy and really lean meat, you missed out on the emu but they try to get different stuff all the time, The chunk beef is really good too at $1.20 w/bone and $1.60 w/outbone grass fed hormone free beef.

I missed out on the bison liver but oh well! 

I'm so proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon and I are buying a whole butchered llama for $1-1.75 per pound. Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs will love it!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Venison trim and leg bones are up on the database for you WA co-op members!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Alright. I've stoped procrastinating and joined the co-op!!! Well, not officially. I'm still awaiting approval. But... yay!!
> 
> Now I have a frickin' yahoo! e-mail address to add to my collection.  Oh well. I'm sure it'll be totally worth it!
> 
> ...


Ok, explain to me how a co-op works. I know there is one here in alabama, and I have to join yahoo? I believe? I just don't understand them yet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

dobesgalore said:


> Ok, explain to me how a co-op works. I know there is one here in alabama, and I have to join yahoo? I believe? I just don't understand them yet.


If it's hosted by yahoo you need to join yahoo and set up an account. You can choose to use a different email for getting messages from the group which is what I do since I like gmail better than yahoo. Just select your primary email address as the default on your account and set the yahoo address you have to get as inactive. 

Basically it's an emailing list so whenever someone has a deal for the group they post up the details and whoever is interested responds either publically or privately. For example here in Denver there is a llama farmer that will butcher her old breeding animals and offer them up for sale to the group. People email her back saying if they want a llama or not. Then the people who get whole llamas can email everyone else in the group if they'd want to split it since llamas are 350 pounds or so. We are splitting our llama with several other people from the list. Bulk orders from distributors is another way co ops are helpful because if a huge group can order thousands of pounds of meat instead of hundreds for a better price for everyone. We also get some strange offers from people on there like a few months ago who had 18 ducks for sale to whoever wanted them or another offering a few hundred baby chicks for free (which we snatched up to feed our cats!).

Join up and set up an account. Then introduce yourself to the group and start participating. It's a lot like this forum but only email based instead of forum/thread based.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Venison trim and leg bones are up on the database for you WA co-op members!


plus the heart, lung and liver.....and bison plus liver and heart.

all we need now is hare-today for rabbit and i'll need a third freezer LOL

good thing they aren't all coming in at the same time.....

natalie....great price for the llama you're getting....


----------

